
Ask HN: React Native on cross-platform production app? Mistake? - icinnamon
Our app is currently in Meteor (which has been great for its cross-platform (iOS, Web, Android) and hot code push capabilities). However, we are running into performance&#x2F;UX&#x2F;scaling issues and want to switch frameworks.<p>We are debating going native on all 3 platforms or using React Native. React Native has the hot code push and cross-platform advantages, but is it ready for prime-time? This is a production app with thousands of concurrents. The UX and performance is key. Our engineering team has both iOS&#x2F;Android and JS experience (but no RN experience).
Thanks!
======
acemarke
There was an excellent talk at ReactConf 2017 about "React Native in the
'Brown Field' ", by Leland Richardson of AirBNB. Definitely worth watching:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWitQoPgs8w&list=PLb0IAmt7-G...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWitQoPgs8w&list=PLb0IAmt7-GS3fZ46IGFirdqKTIxlws7e0&index=15)
. Also a few other RN-related talks elsewhere in the conference playlist as
well.

------
robmannion
We made the leap last year and along with our customers have been reaping the
rewards ever since: [http://rnfdigital.com/react-native-a-game-changer-for-
enterp...](http://rnfdigital.com/react-native-a-game-changer-for-enterprise-
mobile-development/)

